

How forgiving do you need to be on new employees? - kachnuv_ocasek
http://programmers.stackexchange.com/questions/27472

======
tomjen3
This seems to be the wrong question for their problem: they should have asked
"when do we introduce the code standards for our new guy"?

This way they make it sound like they blame _him_ for not deducing their code
standards out of thing air. Which is redidiculous.

------
ojbyrne
I think you can be forgiving by

\- explaining the coding standards to them, and making sure they conform to
them.

\- be forgiving by understanding (but correcting) mistakes, and accepting that
they might be less productive as they adjust.

